# Humidity and M&P



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, now that I'm doing M&P much more often, I feel I cannot occupie have of my kitchen any longer and should move into the garage!
My question is though: Can I? Reason I ask is that it's quite humid in our garage; at least right now at this time of the year. (In the winter it'll be just freezing cold   )

Since I'm still somewhat of a newbie when it comes to M&P I'd appreciate if you pros could give me any advice b4 I actually start arranging stuff around to get a 'soaping corner' for myself.

Thank you!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 28, 2007)

You may need to purchase a humidifier because i think it will get pretty hot in the garage. but then again I live in an apartment!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm.. yeah, in summer time it's definately muggy in there...  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 28, 2007)

Muggy will give you sticky icky soap. Even inside w/ the air on in TX I have sticky icky soap days!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm... so it's not a good idea to move into the garage?.. Bummer!


----------

